# recommendation for hotel near the marquee, cork



## markowitzman (6 Jun 2007)

Going to concert in July. Any hotels within walking distance with good parking?
thanks


----------



## therave (7 Jun 2007)

nearest hotels would be in the city centre. not sure about the parking though but some do have definately have it  and i don't know if they cahrge extra or not


----------



## carchick (7 Jun 2007)

City centre is your best location, last year there was ques of taxi's outside after a concert we attended. So you'll have no problem getting back to hotel.


----------



## shootingstar (7 Jun 2007)

markowitzman said:


> Going to concert in July. Any hotels within walking distance with good parking?
> thanks



jurys inn would be the nearest with parking i should think. it will take you about 15 minutes max to walk to the showgrounds. if your half bladdered - 40 minutes


----------



## bleary (7 Jun 2007)

Clarion hotel is close too


----------

